# "Magic Jesus Finger" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 28, 2017)

May I have a drumroll please, ah, check that, it's a lousy opening as I'm so horribly late and everyone already knows the names of our winners. Time to join us in some serious palm slamming to celebrate our winners (revealed in the order in which they were posted), *Phil Istine* for his entry, *[conversion], *and *sas *for her entry, *Run Away*. Both extremely excellent offerings on opposite ends of the spectrum, and surely worthy of the shared win.

Both of our winners will receive this month's Laureate, as well as a free one month FoWF subscription, and have the honor of selecting our next prompt.


There was a great selection to choose from this month, but upon reading both winning entries, I knew both had my vote. Super kudos for superb work!

I would also like to thank everyone who flocked to the poll after I bitched, you guys are the best. And I simply must tip my hat to Pete_C for selecting such a great prompt that produced so many different and intriguing works. I really wish you'd share how you made your decision, Pete, it's a priceless story.


----------



## andrewclunn (Nov 28, 2017)

Proof that a truly awesome on point haiku can win!


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 28, 2017)

Prime entries.  Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 28, 2017)

Congratulations Phil! I am not a fan of any of the short poetry forms... but I am now. Your entry was brilliant, and the last line? Killer, and completely unexpected... BRAVO!!! 

Sas... Congratulations! Brutal imagery, painful message, a powerful and unforgettable poem. Bravo....

Jen, your poem was also one of my favorites....lovely and gently crafted, I read it several times..

This was a challenging prompt and Every poem showcased the poet's unique creativity, I struggled to write a poem, but failed.... I think I was intimidated by everyone's entries and I got the "deer in the headlights' syndrome....


----------



## sas (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes, yes....wonderful that a senryu won. And, a great one! I prefer them over haiku. Congratulations, Phil. xoxo

Thanks to all for taking time to read & maybe even vote for mine. My biggest thanks must go to Pete for the "magic Jesus finger" prompt. I hadn't planned upon entering this month's challenge, due to family constraints. But, I have been trying for years to write this poem's subject, which is a true family story. That "finger" sure beckoned me. Many may not "get" that elephant. The girl was fifteen and was the elephant in the room when she was alive; and, now she's the elephant in the room after her death. Thrown out of her home to live on Detroit streets, she either jumped or was pushed from a third story roof. I say, her parents killed her.

.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 28, 2017)

Yay! Congratulations to sas and Phil - two poems with nothing in common except their brilliance. Well done to you both. :applause:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 28, 2017)

jenthepen said:


> Yay! Congratulations to sas and Phil - two poems with nothing in common except their brilliance. Well done to you both. :applause:




Exactly! Completely different, each used the prompt so differently, and THAT is why I need all of my votes


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 28, 2017)

Awesome poems you guys! Way to go!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 28, 2017)

Congradulations Phil and sas! Both poems so thought promoting, thank you.
And thanks for the back story on your poem while terribly sad, 
it's interesting to know the origins of a poem.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 28, 2017)

andrewclunn said:


> Proof that a truly awesome on point haiku can win!



It surprised me because I'm not sure that a seventeen-syllable piece has topped a poll before (well, shared the top of the poll). I would refer to it as senryu rather than haiku BTW.
When I saw the prompt my first thought was _What the hell is anyone supposed to do with that?_  But it was thoroughly entertaining reading through all the entries.  It was also a relief that a number of people share my off-beat brand of humour.

Congratulations to my co-conspirator, sas.


----------



## sas (Nov 28, 2017)

How I see writing:

1. Prose...difficult

2. Poetry...more difficult

3. Haiku/Senryu...most difficult

............................................................to do with excellence.


----------



## ned (Nov 29, 2017)

Congratulations and celebrations (stop the rhyming!) to Sas and Phil.
and thank you Pete for taking on the prompt responsibility.....


----------



## Pete_C (Nov 29, 2017)

Well done Phil and Sas! A nice pair (ooh err matron).


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 29, 2017)

Pete_C said:


> Well done Phil and Sas! A nice pair (ooh err matron).



Carry on, Pete


----------



## aj47 (Dec 1, 2017)

Y'all both had excellent pieces.  Kudos.


----------

